

Ask HN: How do I flag a(n) HN post for later reading without upvoting? - imagex

Reddit separates the act of voting from saving a submission. Is there a way to do that on HN?<p>Frequently, I want to flag a submission for later reading, but that doesn&#x27;t necessarily mean I want to endorse it.<p>I could always add to my burgeoning browser bookmark pile, of course.<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
Instapaper and Pocket have 'read later' browser buttons. That keeps is
somewhat separate from your bookmarks and still in sync across multiple
browsers/devices.

~~~
facorreia
Yes, it shows a "save to pocket" link, for instance.

------
imagex
I was hoping to keep the saved content within my HN account, but these options
are great food for thought.

Thank you!

------
kelukelugames
browser bookmarker folder for HN posts?

